# How to Add a Quarter Inch to Your Arms in 7 Minutes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

There is some debate among bodybuilders about the best way to build your biceps. Is it high volume training? High intensity training? Exercising the biceps twice a week? Here’s what I’ve done to personally put on .25 inches on my biceps in just 4 brief, 7 minute workouts…If you’ve struggled trying to put size on [...]

*Read More...*


----------

